# please help...not sure what they are!!!



## debstx1 (Jan 5, 2009)

I am in need of some help.  I am going through some boxes that were passed down to me and I found 2 bottles that I have learned (thru reading) that they are flask.  I think they are "light" amber in color...1 side has an eagle with the letters TWD underneath the eagle and on the other side there is a ship with the word FRANKLIN and a dot behind it.  Oh yeah, there is a L or a 7 on the bottom part that it sits on. I have no clue what they are worth, should I keep them or garage sale them. They are very pretty tho. PLEASE can anyone help...it is driving me nuts.
 Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 5, 2009)

Is there any chance you could show us some pics??


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 5, 2009)

I am by no means an expert on historical flasks, but I know from what you've told us so far they could be very valuable IF they are not reproductions..


----------



## debstx1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sure if you can tell me how to post/add them.  I also found 4 bottles/flask in boxes (original boxes) that say from wheaton glass, but these bottles are: Benjamin Franklin, Lovel Haise Swigert, Douglas MacArthur, & Thomas Edison....the boxes also say...Commemorative Decanter...? They are brightly colored except one is a redish color.
 Thanks.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 5, 2009)

Wheaton glass works makes historical reproductions. Here's an example:

 http://www.sweetdreamscreations.1shoppal.com/commemorative.html


----------



## debstx1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looking at the two old flask, they are either light amber or greenish....I can't tell.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 5, 2009)

Are there bubbles in the glass? Is there a round spot on the bottom of them that appears to be broken?


----------



## debstx1 (Jan 5, 2009)

I am having trouble getting the pictures to up load. It keeps telling me that the file is too large. Can you tell me how to do it?


----------



## debstx1 (Jan 5, 2009)

yes there are bubbles


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 5, 2009)

To take pics for the forum, I set my digital camera to the lowest resolution. Those pics fit into the posts..


----------



## kungfufighter (Jan 5, 2009)

If there are embossed letters or numbers on the base they are likely reproductions but I'd like to see pics before making a more formal determination....


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello,  The Wheaton repro's have a round indent with two or three notches on one corner of the circle - I guess it is an attempt to make a fake pontil mark.  RED Matthews


----------



## debstx1 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have tried and tried to get the pictures to upload, it says ok like it is loaded but there are no pictures attaching. Any idea of what to do? Is there an email address?


----------



## debstx1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yippeeee...I did it...not sure how. Please let me know what anyone thinks. 
 Looked again and there are a good number of bubbles in both. 
 Thanks!!!


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 6, 2009)

sorry to be the messenger but they are reproduction flasks.  Garage sale them!


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 6, 2009)

But you know......... I was a rootin for ya big time......


----------

